# Crooked neck



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I checked on my 2 yr old doe at 3 pm yesterday all was good at 6 when I fed my 3 yr old pregnant doe had a crooked neck she acts fine doesn't mind me rubbing it she moves it she is eating and drinking fine I am assuming she was head butting and got hurt and I am going to call vet this am but has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Anyone ever seen this before???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it her neck itself at the spine crooked. Or is it the way she is holding her head tilted? 

If it isn't injury, I suspect possible polio or listeria. 

Glad you will take her to the vet.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

No it is her neck itself that is crooked like it is out of alignment I have been trying to reach vet all morning and haven't been able to reach him hoping he gets back to me soon I am very worried about her


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

here is another pic


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've never seen it...hope you get answers soon! Weird.


----------



## nearmagic (Oct 19, 2013)

I would also second that if it isn't an injury it could be polio/listeriosis.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Would either of them cause the lump?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is her neck that is crooked, I am concerned for her.

It is strange though, she has no pain. I really think a vets opinion and an xray should be done.

I have never seen that ever.

Did it just show up like that or was she born that way?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope it turns out well...please let us know.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

It just showed up and vet said it is swollen muscle it makes her neck look crooked because of way she is holding it he said she probably got rammed into something told me keep eye on it if doesn't look better in course days I will have to take her in but he didn't feel any thing broken


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad he didn't find anything broken. Did he give you anything for pain for her?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad it was nothing too bad! Hopefully the swelling will go down soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you found what it was and she will be OK.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

No he didn't think she needed anything said I can give her aspirin if I felt she needed it but she shows no signs of it bothering her even when u touch her also said if it's a little sore less chance of her being crazy and hurting her self more


----------



## Shea (12 mo ago)

Did your goat get any better


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

This thread is from 2014. Not sure the member is on here anymore.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@Shea Do you have a goat you're concerned about? If so, please make a post so more members can see it and offer help. As mentioned this is a very old thread.


----------

